# Wireless modem with Du



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,
I live in the Springs and the Du guy came to set up internet. a few days ago. I now have this ethernet cable from the wall socket that I plug into my PC and internet works. However, I brought with me my Belkin wireless modem and router. The DSL plug does not fit the ethernet cable (of course you would say) so I have plugged the ethernet cable from the wall into one of the 4 ethernet ports at the back of the modem and the wireless connection worked fine except it was just for one day! 

Since, even thought the setting is exactly the same, it won't work, so i end up having to plug my pc in the cable in the wall.
What should do I do? It is driving me insane not to have a wireless connection. One of my friend said I should buy a new modem...A guy at Geant said that some were special Du modem and that I should buy one, even though they look all the same, and I don't see why a global company would have made modem specially for Du in DUbai. 
Any advice?
Please help!!! 
Thank you


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

It's very simple, you just need to buy a wireless router. There are two types - adsl routers that have the inbuilt modem, and simple non-modem routers. You need the second type. The input to these is a cat 5 network cable and not a rj45 phone cable.

Geant sell them for about 220dhs. I bought an edimax one there last week that is working fine with Du.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sitecom works fine with DU, pretty cheap too.


----------



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> sitecom works fine with DU, pretty cheap too.


Thanks Guys, all sorted!


----------

